# Kubota L3400 No Start



## tractorL3400 (Aug 9, 2021)

Kubota L3400 2006 will turn over but not start. Pulled fuel cut off solenoid…starts. Put new solenoid on….no start. Getting fuel and hot battery.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Sounds more like a relay problem......Do you have a service manual or a wiring diagram for that tractor? I think that there is a relay that controls that solenoid on those but I could be wrong....


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

You are right and it's under the dash.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

There is and mine is under the dynamo bolted to the block.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I guess different models locate them in different places. You really need a WSM to ascertain exactly where it is. I think you can get a free download for your model at: www.kubotabooks.com


----------

